# Media Player 11: sound, no video wmv.



## kgd523 (Jan 19, 2002)

I have seen a lot of advice about this problem and nothing has fixed my problem. I uninstalled Windows Media Player 11 and reinstalled. I have searched for specific a Nero 9 dll which was thought to be part of the problem and I do not have it. I uncheced all of the video associations from WMP11 and installed the free Media Player Classic, thinking I would just give up on WMP11 for a while and still, when I go to a webpage and click on a wmv video, Media Player 11 opens up again and loads the file and plays the audio but not the video! Now I am trying to figure out how to make Media Player Classic the default player for all things video and to open automatically and do its thing. 
If I uninstall WMP11 that will only put WMP10 back in business and I suspect it will still open and attempt to play a wmv file and fail.
I have XP Pro with SP3. This problem with WMP11 only happened recently and I can't think of any possible reason for it.


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Usually sound with no video means your media player is missing a Codec needed to display the video (although WMP11 shouldn't need any extra codecs to play a wmv). 

You can always try installing a codec pack (you will find plenty if you do a google search), but make sure you run any anti-virus and anti-malware software you have installed(I've seen quite a few codec packs that have had "extra" programs included)


----------



## dannyyoung (Nov 6, 2007)

Agreed - I had a similar problem and downloaded ffdshow, that sorted it for me.


----------



## kgd523 (Jan 19, 2002)

I have now reinstalled Media Player 11 about 3 times and also today installed the XP Codec Pack and still this player will not play a video, but it does still play the audio.
I still have not found a fix anywhere on the internet (obviously) !


----------



## dannyyoung (Nov 6, 2007)

Have you tried googling for ffdshow? I downloaded this codec and now Windows Media player plays video and audio perfectly


----------



## kgd523 (Jan 19, 2002)

I tried it a few days ago but I did it again today from scratch and now I know it is installed and I was surprised to see so many settings to deal with. But, when I click on an attachment in an email which is a wmv file, Windows Media player 11 opens as usual and plays the audio but still no video. The screen remains black. No error messages. I doubt if it would even work now if I uninstalled Player 11 and tried using WMP10.


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

There used to be a program called g-spot. I haven't used it for a while, and i'm at work, so I really shouldn't google that word (could be misunderstood if big brother is watching), so I can't provide a link.

From what I remember. You could open the program, then browse to the file, and it would tell you what codec was needed to display the file, and where to download it.


----------



## kgd523 (Jan 19, 2002)

I tried g-spot and it told me Codec status was undetermined! I have also read recently that some users have found that if Nero 9 is installed, WMP will not work. Well, I had Nero 9 installed and I have removed it. I also rolled back WMP11 to what I thought would be WMP10 but it went all the way back to WMP9. So I made sure all the file types for this player were selected and tried again. Still the same problem! It might be that there are some bits of Nero 9 left in the registry but how would I know. I wonder if I can find a fresh copy of WMP9 and try to install it over again.


----------

